# Pedals for Look Delta cleats



## Gall (Feb 6, 2004)

Hello,

Could you all give me some pedal suggestions that use the older Look Delta style cleats. 

I am putting a new rig together and I want to be able to use same shoes for all my rides.

Thanks!

Scott


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

consider the used look market


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

It's getting difficult to find actual Look-brand Delta pedals. eBay might have some. You can still get knockoffs from Nashbar, like the "Special" and the "Z-11" at the link. The Nashbar "Ventoux" also looks like it takes the Delta cleat, but I can't find confirmation. ("Delta" is sometimes called "ARC", but shouldn't be. ARC1 cleat = old Look Delta; ARC11 cleat = new Look KeO (not compatible).
http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/SubCategory_10053_10052_200435_-1_200276_200316

/w


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a couple of pairs in my basement for the right price!


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts and options*



Gall said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you all give me some pedal suggestions that use the older Look Delta style cleats.
> 
> ...


you can try ebay or perhaps an LBS might have a NOS set of older Look pedals lying around. I faced this dilemna last year. I have 3 bikes with Look Delta-style pedals. When I picked up a new frame last year I had to decide between scavenging up an older Look pedal or changing. I ended up getting another pair of shoes and Keo's. I don't think the Keo's are any better but that is what is available. I was able to get a pair of shoes around this time of year for a great price on ebay. Unless you have to have top of the line Sidi's, shoe deals are not too hard to come by off-season,


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Gall said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could you all give me some pedal suggestions that use the older Look Delta style cleats.
> 
> ...



Here yew go

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1033385_-1_1534003_20000_400937

They say "Look type", but they do use a Look "Delta" cleat
I bought them for the same reason. I've had them three of four years now.

The "Forté Carbon Road Pedals" are Look "Keo" clones.....not Delta, but the CR150's are.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Excel sports sells the Look Delta Bi material cleats...$19.95.


----------



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

Wellgo has pedals that can be used with Look Delta cleats.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Here yew go
> http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1033385_-1_1534003_20000_400937


Can't be 100% sure, but other than the logo, those $65.00 Forté "CR 150s" appear to be identical to the $40.00 Nashbar "Z11s". Nashbar says, "the stealthy N logo is hidden by your shoe when pedaling." How thoughtful...


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

wim said:


> Can't be 100% sure, but other than the logo, those $65.00 Forté "CR 150s" appear to be identical to the $40.00 Nashbar "Z11s". Nashbar says, "the stealthy N logo is hidden by your shoe when pedaling." How thoughtful...



The Performance ones often go on sale for $39.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> The Performance ones often go on sale for $39.


Great, didn't know that. And as said, I'm not 100% sure if the Nashbar pedal is the exact same pedal as the Performance one. 

FWIW, Nashbar was blowing out Look PP206s some years ago and I got five pair of them. Ironically, those were among the lightest _and_ cheapest Look Deltas ever made.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Pp206*



wim said:


> Great, didn't know that. And as said, I'm not 100% sure if the Nashbar pedal is the exact same pedal as the Performance one.
> 
> FWIW, Nashbar was blowing out Look PP206s some years ago and I got five pair of them. Ironically, those were among the lightest _and_ cheapest Look Deltas ever made.



I still have some 206's on my Colnago Master X-Light.


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

I do the same thing on my 4 road bikes. It started when I got rid of my obnoxious Sampson pedals in 1992 and replaced them with a really inexpensive Giant branded copy of the old Look Carbo Pro. I still have those pedals - silky smooth.

The Nashbar and Performance pedals that are so similar are both Exustar pedals. I have a fiber resin pair of Exustars and like them a lot. Exustar also makes the Keo type as the Izoard and Forte Carbon, so watch out - they look similar. I believe the Venteux is a Wellgo product, and does also use the Delta cleat.

I also have a pair of Look pedals of the same vintage as Wim's pic. For some reason, these pedals hold my cleats at a different angle than the rest of my "Look" Delta fleet, so I don't care for them as much. They are also more difficult to clip in to, compared to their release force.

Nashbar is having a house brand product sale. All their Look Delta compatible pedals (and the rest) are going for between $25 and $40. Personally, I'd get the $40 Z11 for my favorite bike or two, and several of the $30 or $35 Venteux 2 for the rest. But, the Venteux 2 Mag is the same weight as the Z11, so sticking with those at $35 would be just fine.

Or, I would buy the all Izoard pedals at $40 and go all Keo, if you haven't actually settled on a system yet. Keo is just a smaller, lighter version of the old Look pedal.

Nashbar has Red Delta cleats on sale for $6.99 right now, too.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

rubbersoul said:


> I have a couple of pairs in my basement for the right price!


My last pair I picked on ebay was $.99 cents with the original box in excellent condition. You can usually pick them up for between $5 - $25 in very good shape on ebay. Good luck


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*Nashbar logo*



wim said:


> Can't be 100% sure, but other than the logo, those $65.00 Forté "CR 150s" appear to be identical to the $40.00 Nashbar "Z11s". Nashbar says, "the stealthy N logo is hidden by your shoe when pedaling." How thoughtful...


They should hide it. I like Nashbar, but their house brand logo is very cheesy. I have avoided buying some Nashbar things just because I could not stand the embarrassment of the logo


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

rx-79g said:


> The Nashbar and Performance pedals that are so similar are both Exustar pedals. I have a fiber resin pair of Exustars and like them a lot. Exustar also makes the Keo type as the Izoard and Forte Carbon, so watch out - they look similar.


Didn't connect Exustar with Nashbar and Performance, but you're right. Wabi sells Exustars and it looks like the PR70 is the "Delta" pedal we're talking about. If you want to go back in time even further, check out the old-timey slotted cleats that attach to two out of the three Look-holes, very cool.
http://www.wabicycles.com/pedal_options.html


----------



## rx-79g (Sep 14, 2010)

wim said:


> Didn't connect Exustar with Nashbar and Performance, but you're right. Wabi sells Exustars and it looks like the PR70 is the "Delta" pedal we're talking about. If you want to go back in time even further, check out the old-timey slotted cleats that attach to two out of the three Look-holes, very cool.
> http://www.wabicycles.com/pedal_options.html


In the late '80s several Shimano quill pedals came with three bolt slotted cleats. The nose of the cleats even had a flange that hooked a projection from where the toe clip mounted. This transfered some of the lifting action to the cleat rather than the clip and shoe top.

See "Dura Ace 7400 1988":
http://www.speedplay.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=pedalmuseum.quill

That's a nice picture of the hand polished PR70s. The Nashbars have the same finish.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

rx-79g said:


> In the late '80s several Shimano quill pedals came with three bolt slotted cleats. The nose of the cleats even had a flange that hooked a projection from where the toe clip mounted. This transfered some of the lifting action to the cleat rather than the clip and shoe top.


That brought back memories! I had the Ultegra version of that pedal and used it on the track. You still see the Dura-Ace version on the track every so often. They're $389.50 a pair now including toe clips and cleats at Business Cycles.
http://www.businesscycles.com/tped-shim.htm


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I've only have had one "Look Delta" type pedal fail.
I've got my original red PP76's on my TT bike, a pair of PP196's on my old Bianchi, and a pair of Preformance CR150's on my Gunnar. Back in the parts bin, I've still got a pair of "Look Type" Shimano 105 and Ultegra pedals. (never found a set of Look type Dura Ace pedals)


----------

